
North Focals glasses review: a $600 smartwatch for your face - dustinupdyke
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/14/18223593/focals-smart-glasses-north-review-specs-features-price
======
BossingAround
I just realized that if I could use the glasses for music seeking, or various
podcast control, I'd probably buy those. That's the number one reason I look
at my phone too, as the reviewer said.

That said, I'm horrified by the fact that my texts would be send to North's
servers. This seems like another privacy breach just waiting to happen.

